# DoorDash Dasher Location Not Updating



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

This is a well known issue among support agents, even though DoorDash is trying to keep it quiet.
Your location (at least mine, and others') will update at the beginning of the dash, and then stop, or work for a while and then stop.
Clearing the cache, or force stop restart sometimes helps temporarily.
The most notable symptom is that although your travel arrow is moving, your blue location dot is staying static.
Sometimes it gets stuck at the pickup, so it still thinks you are there.
Sometimes at the customer, which was the last time you refreshed it.

Last week I had a delivery unassigned while I was actually travelling to the customer because the app thought I wasn't moving.

The only current "solution" is to back out of the dash screen and come back. You have to keep doing this while you are driving. Otherwise, if you get an offer while driving, the miles will be off.

A simple visible symptom is if you are approaching the pickup and the directions button does not change to arrived at store.
Same at customer end.

They have been working on fixing this for almost 2 weeks, so far with no success.
One agent I talked to actually said he believes someone on the inside is sabotaging the app, because of how many bugs they are experiencing lately.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I switched to UE full-time. Got really frustrated. I don’t need this in additiin to all of the crappy drivers that have been plaguing the shore lately. More crappy than usual, I should say.

After commuting to NYC for years, I’ve developed nerves of steel, but even I’m tested.

Frankly, DD in my neck if the woods has become so cheap, I’m not losing much. If at all. When I hit 0%, I take one or two pings that are semi ok (usually <2 for $6, as the longer ones almost never reach even $1/mile) just to have a number there.

It feels like they just threw in the towel and are self-imploding.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Take every disadvantage and use it to your advantage.

Go as far away as you can from any chick fil a. Log on, then leave.

In this case, the app gps will default rickos location to the nearest chick fil a, or the middle of the ocean.

So long story short, there is nothing you can do to denazify the DD app.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Take every disadvantage and use it to your advantage.
> 
> Go as far away as you can from any chick fil a. Log on, then leave.
> 
> ...


I used to be anti CFA for deliveries but basically at least half of my deliveries on DD are CFA now. I wouldn't make anything. The location by me is run pretty good though and they def have a better system now compared to when I stopped picking up from them a couple years ago.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Chick fil a could be so good if they sent doubles. Instead, they'll send you 20 single offers for $11-12 all going to the same ghetto neighborhood separately.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Chick fil a could be so good if they sent doubles. Instead, they'll send you 20 single offers for $11-12 all going to the same ghetto neighborhood separately.​


Yeah luckily the one I pick up from everything is relatively close and not sending me to murder/robbery zones. But it has the smallest parking lot I swear and it's at this crazy intersection so I usually stop accepting orders from there around noon.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They pretty much manipulate their traffic around the drive through with cones and screw up traffic for blocks. 

If I can't get in or out the "wrong way", I'd either have to park across the street and risk my life for their shitty ass food, or else not accept the bullshit to begin with.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Every week it's a new problem with the Dasher app. The location not updating is the latest problem to present itself amongst all the other good little peculiarities that present itself on a daily basis.

Enjoy. What else can you do? There'll be a new problem next week.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dev kids, just getting out of college, could do a better job.


----------

